# HE-MAN Dinner Club Presents: Anything can be FATTIE-IZED, Anything!



## chef_boy812 (Sep 28, 2008)

It's Sunday and it is BOOK CLUB night again so you know what that means!?!?!?!



HE-MAN DINNER NIGHT!!!!

In case you are new to my he-man dinner night, the rules are simple.

1. We do not talk about He-man Dinner night.

2. We do not talk about He-man Dinner night.

3. While Katie is away, I can cook any and all of the foods on the banned food list.

4. While Katie is away, I don't have to look at the health labels on the back of the packages.

5. While Katie is away, I can add pork with impunity to any dish I seem fit.

Now that we know the rules let's look at tonights debachery.

The Super Rueben Fattie.

I got some good Jewish Rye Bread and I thought I would make a rueben Sabdwhich. But what fun would that be? I didn't even add pork or fired up the smoker. we have to fix that.

I bought some Brats,Bacon, and fresh saurkraut from the butcher. I have 1000 island, sliced cooked corned beef, and Guggisberg Swiss Cheese from Ohio, and 1 more homemade kosher dill left


I layered the kraut, then the meat, next the cheese, and finally The Pickle. Iam saving the dressing for the sammie.



wrapped in bacon(pork with impunity), and wound tight. 

OH SO CHUBBY!
More Picks of the action soon.


----------



## erain (Sep 28, 2008)

hea chef, katie got you wound pretty tight durin rest of the week huh LOL!!! yano i have heard about them book club nites!!! pretty wild stuff go on there, make your fattie pretty tame stuff LOL!!! jk couldnt pass on it


----------



## k5yac (Sep 28, 2008)

Good Gawd!  That is some serious fatty action there.


----------



## supervman (Sep 28, 2008)

That's cool. 
If I was invited over I don't know what the heck you'd have to eat. 
That whole thing would be on my plate! :)


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 28, 2008)

We always kid around about her being the boss, which is true she is the boss, but I get it pretty good, she doesn't hen peck me or anything like that. LOL
It may be tame, but remeber the banned food list, saurkraut and corned beef, and rye are all on the banned food list.

I only get them a few times a year.

Thanks, brother


----------



## desertlites (Sep 28, 2008)

sheesh! what a combo there-just what the Dr. ordered huh? good luck with that thing


----------



## dono (Sep 28, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! my arterys are hardening just looking at the Q-Views lol


----------



## guvna (Sep 28, 2008)

lookin real nice chef! i can't wait for the finished view...


----------



## douglaslizard (Sep 28, 2008)

okay chef just let me stop by a cardiologist for some preventive meds and ill be right over looks great


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 28, 2008)

I am a bad, bad man!
2 hrs to 160 f. @ 290 f.
The Beer; Paulaner Oktoberfest, Munich Germany


 I was going to grill my ruben, but the fattie is hot.....Hmmmmmm.... Let's grill the bread, still stacked up so it gets steamy and fluffy inside.


It is deliscious!!!
See the pickle in the middle? That was the golden bite! LOL!
Some Chips, and RICHTEE this is for you brother, Pickled Yellow peppers stuffed with cabbage imported from hungary.
I was in this weird little store picking up some beer. and there they were, I never go to this store but they were very dusty, I don't know how old they are but they are tastey. I am going back to get some more for when I make Paprika Bacon.

Another sucessful HE-MAN DINNER NIGHT!!!


see ya in a month for the next one.
It might be a cool thread to start closer to the next MAN TIME, but I should take suggestions and pick a winner and cook their idea while I sing praise and be a HE-MAN!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





time to get seconds, see ya!


----------



## richtee (Sep 28, 2008)

Decadent. Absolutely freaking decadent!   Bravo! 
Where did you find those peppers?  Man..I think I had them 30 years ago...


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 28, 2008)

Man the jars were in bad shape, dusty and the labels were dry and falling off. They might have been 30 years old! lol

This little store called Rodmans, it is in the freindship heights neighborhoon in northwest DC about 10 miles from my house, but an hour there and an hour back because DCtraffic is foul.
They are known to have a good beer buyer who gets a lot of kookie stuff.
Great IPA selection, but they also have a cool belgian area too. 

Thanks brother


----------



## smokeguy (Sep 29, 2008)

Man that looks good!  This has just been added to my "to do" list!


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 29, 2008)

looks great - why are saurkraut and rye bread on the banned list ? 
They're healthy I can only think they give you gas ;-)


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 29, 2008)

I cook all of the food in the house, and it just easier to not cook the food that Katie doesn't like, so we have eternal peace and happiness, but when she is away ohhhhhhhh hho hho. and for some reason I always have this little aardvark on my shoulder going "wow that's abit of fat there now!"LOL!


----------



## jbchoice1 (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL  that's funny....  I live by the same rules...  my wife is allergic to gluten so we have the dinner of which we do not speak also...  ;)  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





looks great...


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 29, 2008)

lol - heed that aardvark well :-) 
Apply a little imagination and some creativity and you just don't need all the fat. 
Some yeah, but nowhere near as much as most people seem to consume :-)

In fact my low fat, no bacon wrap fatties are so good I think wrapping in salty bacon would actually be a negative step, simply based on taste :-) 
If I want bacon - it goes on the inside of the fatty :-)


----------



## pantherfan83 (Sep 29, 2008)

Aardvark, here's a new book for you. The title is Fat. It is about fat and why you should eat fat. LOL

http://www.salon.com/mwt/food/eat_dr...gan/index.html


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks pantherfan83,

That's funny, I want to read that.
Aardvark, c'mon man I am a reasonable man, You have to realize I don't eat this way everyday. Plus I never go low fat I choose moderation instead, but I love my veggies and vegitarian meals here and there.

When I celebrate my q-view it is always going to be full fat, full blown, full boar (when I finally shoot one), full flavor, full of $h!t and everything.

so why with the soapbox? I was trying to be light hearted and funny when I said you were on my shoulder, to let you know that there was no hard feelings when I mouthed off at ya on the hotdog thread. We can't go through this much rigamarole and not be pals.


----------



## smokeguy (Sep 29, 2008)

True pals in the makin'!  And you saw it first here on SMF


----------



## mamunoz (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks amazing!


----------

